
Why a Sudden Surge in Tech M&A? Startups Pay Attention - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/18/why-a-sudden-surge-in-tech-ma-startups-pay-attention/
======
adammichaelc
This article would be orders of magnitude more helpful if it had some stats on
the increase in M&A's or acquisitions when compared to a similar time period
last year/decade/etc. Otherwise it's not too helpful.

